# interior care



## sa21189 (Feb 9, 2009)

can anyone tell me the absolute best leather cleaner and conditioner is and also what to clean the rest of the interior with? i've used an apc with water but i think i need something a bit stronger and made for car interiors


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Absolute best, well who knows, but most say that you can't beat the Leatherique system, and I am one if their fans for sure. I own Optimum and 303 as well, btw.

The only other line that I can think of is something I've never tried, Leather Doctor system:
http://www.autopia.org/forum/car-de...leather-ink-dye-stain-removal-kit-review.html


----------



## [email protected]tocare.com (Nov 3, 2010)

It depends on what you're cleaning. If it is many years old and looks like it hasn't been clean at all in so many years that the material is almost gone? or just a cleaning system for your very well kept up ride? Leatherique is one, and also these other products work also in cleaning them for you....Blackfire Interior Cleaner, http://www.properautocare.com/352-Blackfire-Interior-Cleaner-16oz-With-Sprayer.aspx and Optimum Power Clean


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

For a leather conditioner then Leatherique, Blackfire High UV Leather, and also Optimum Leather Protection are so of the best out there. Remember there are so many products for this so use what you find that works the best for you.


----------



## "S62" (May 23, 2011)

I prefer the lexol products


----------



## RBinDC (Aug 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It depends on what you're cleaning. If it is many years old and looks like it hasn't been clean at all in so many years that the material is almost gone? or just a cleaning system for your very well kept up ride? Leatherique is one, and also these other products work also in cleaning them for you....Blackfire Interior Cleaner, http://www.properautocare.com/352-Blackfire-Interior-Cleaner-16oz-With-Sprayer.aspx and Optimum Power Clean


How does Leatherique compare with the Zaino products?


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Best is very subjective, preference is easier to quantify.

For interior cleaning and UV protection (inc urathane covered finished leather, dashboard, etc)

_1z Plastic Cleaner_ (Plastik-Reiniger) - an intensive, non-corrosive, non-acidic two-phase deep cleaner that removes grime build-up, scuff marks, bitumen (tar), and nicotine thoroughly and effortlessly with dust-resistant anti-static action. Use to clean armrests, door handles, shift knobs, vinyl seats, pedals, dashboard, storage compartments, tires, rocker panels, wheel wells, and more. Water-based formula is biodegradable, formalin-free and environmentally friendly. Follow-up with a treatment of Cockpit Premium

_Iz Cockpit Premium _- an interior care and protectant developed specifically for that original factory look. This is a treatment spray for all interior components including the dash, vinyl seats, door handles, trim, navigation screens, stereo head units, and clear plastic. Cleans and protects components from the UV exposure and heat. The gentle formula is water-based and free of oils providing a flat, original showroom finish. Non-slip finish allows for application on the steering wheel, shift knob and imitation leather seats.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

RBinDC said:


> How does Leatherique compare with the Zaino products?


Leatherique is an oil based product that will penetrate the into the leather hide and float out any contamination. At least that is the manufacturers claims. There is some debate on whether it is an effective system or not, but in my experience it has worked amazingly well (even on coated leathers).

The true key to keeping your leather looking great is to clean it often. Dirt and grime (which becomes abrasive as you move around in the seat) will act to wear the leather faster.


----------



## Pochacco (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi, any recommendation on cleaning sunblock lotion off leather seat? Thanks.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Pochacco said:


> Hi, any recommendation on cleaning sunblock lotion off leather seat? Thanks.


Leather Master™ Leather Degreaser (A-Aniline / Non-Coated) (P-Protected / Coated) an aerosol product for cleaning oily stains; it dissolves and removes oil and grease from leather surface. This cleaner can be applied for cleaning all types of leather.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Leatherique is an oil based product that will penetrate the into the leather hide and float out any contamination. At least that is the manufacturers claims. There is some debate on whether it is an effective system or not, but in my experience it has worked amazingly well (even on coated leathers).
> 
> The true key to keeping your leather looking great is to clean it often. Dirt and grime (which becomes abrasive as you move around in the seat) will act to wear the leather faster.


I tottaly aggree with the second paragraph; however [Fat liquor is not volatile nor migratory, so leather is not going to lose it. However, along with the fat liquor, the other critical factor is moisture. Any leather is going to lose its moisture in a hot car. Although leather seems dry, it is not. Of course too much moisture quickly leads to mould and mildew problems, so soaking it down is not reasonable. Ideally, exposure to humid atmosphere will help balance the effect of over drying on hot days. Leather is very dynamic with respect to moisture content, meaning moisture comes and goes easily under normal circumstances....] American Leather Chemists Association (ALCA)

Most oil-based leather conditioners claim they are replacing the 'lost' oils in the leather hide


----------



## mdourney (Nov 27, 2012)

*Help! Stubborn stains appeared around door handles*

Hi, long timer reader, first time poster. Need some help if anyone has seen this before. I have a 2012 535 that I love. Decided to try a new product (Chemical Guys leather cleaner) and started around the door handle area. There was a little grime, but nothing too noticeable. I used the cleaner on a gentle horsehair brush, which was new.

After a little agitation, I noticed black stains on the leather. The stains are a little sticky to the touch, but it is difficult to tell if the product took off some of the finish (it's Dakota, beige leather). I doubt it, in that I think Chemical Guys make some good products).

It's almost as if something was oxidized with the cleaner, or grime from within the plastic part of the door handle was transferred to the leather when I agitated it? See pictures. Any help on how to remedy is greatly appreciated. I am so upset that I did this to my nice car!

Thank you in advance.

Mike


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

mdourney said:


> Hi, long timer reader, first time poster. Need some help if anyone has seen this before. I have a 2012 535 that I love. Decided to try a new product (Chemical Guys leather cleaner) and started around the door handle area. There was a little grime, but nothing too noticeable. I used the cleaner on a gentle horsehair brush, which was new.
> 
> After a little agitation, I noticed black stains on the leather. The stains are a little sticky to the touch, but it is difficult to tell if the product took off some of the finish (it's Dakota, beige leather). I doubt it, in that I think Chemical Guys make some good products).
> 
> ...


Without touching it, it is hard to tell. It looks like the cleaner removed some of the original color on the leather.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

^^^
You may have gotten a little too aggressive with the brush. It's tough to tell how much pressure to use. When I am cleaning an area for the first time I just let the brush essentially float and just create a lather. Multiple light cleanings are better and one aggressive cleaning.

Also, this looks like an area that receives a lot of wear and tear so even a gentle cleaning of this area may have ended with the same results.


----------



## mdourney (Nov 27, 2012)

crazy4trains said:


> ^^^
> You may have gotten a little too aggressive with the brush. It's tough to tell how much pressure to use. When I am cleaning an area for the first time I just let the brush essentially float and just create a lather. Multiple light cleanings are better and one aggressive cleaning.
> 
> Also, this looks like an area that receives a lot of wear and tear so even a gentle cleaning of this area may have ended with the same results.


Yes, I think you are right. The area gets some exposure to hands, etc. as I close the door, and I think that has slowly worn away. I did try to go gently to lather, but then it turned black. In trying to get rid of the black (kind of greasy) stains, I did definitely go too hard at the top of the stain, and some of the pigment wore off.

I think I will need to hit the dealer for some reconditioning, unfortunately. All said, I am a little gun-shy now with the Chemical Guys leather cleaner. Should I dilute it or just use something different? I'm leaning toward the latter.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

Just stop by a reputable, independently owned auto upholstery shop and ask the person there if it can be re-dyed. You may have to stop at several locations buy you can find somebody. Contact somebody at one of you local high-end dealers and ask them who they use for upholstery and paint repairs. They usually contract that out to a specialist that can come on an as-needed basis.


----------



## mdourney (Nov 27, 2012)

crazy4trains said:


> Just stop by a reputable, independently owned auto upholstery shop and ask the person there if it can be re-dyed. You may have to stop at several locations buy you can find somebody. Contact somebody at one of you local high-end dealers and ask them who they use for upholstery and paint repairs. They usually contract that out to a specialist that can come on an as-needed basis.


Good advice. I'll keep you guys posted on how it turns out. I really appreciate the help.


----------

